# Curly Koa bowl



## Kalai (Jul 31, 2007)

Here is a nice curly Koa bowl I made, it is in the traditional shape and style of the Hawaiian Calabash bowl, it measures 5x 3.5 inches in dia.  I love working with Curly Koa, the grain is fantastic.  I hope you folks enjoy the picture.  Aloha from the Big Island of Hawaii.

Chris[8D]
Kalai


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Jul 31, 2007)

Beautiful bowl!


----------



## tomahawk54 (Jul 31, 2007)

the figure in that koa is simply stunning!
the only stuff I've ever seen out of koa was just pens and other small projects.
but this project really brings out the curly grain.

5 STARS!!!


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jul 31, 2007)

Love it!!!  Great work Chris!!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 31, 2007)

Superb! Great grain, great form, sweet finish. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Doghouse (Jul 31, 2007)

Fantastic!  I love koa, makes me miss the islands.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jul 31, 2007)

i just got back from the big island and got to see some nice koa work there. but this is one of the nicer pieces of koa i've seen. it's about my favorite wood, that's a real beauty! nice work.


----------



## TBone (Jul 31, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Kalai (Aug 2, 2007)

Aloha to all and thanks for the comments, I like Koa a lot but there are some Hawaiian woods I like more, take Naio for example, this is a wood that only grows in Hawaii just like Koa but the wood is a nice yellow color with nice grain and it even gets curly like Koa, even Aalii is a very nice Hawaiian wood.  I will try to post some pictures of some things made from those woods.  Mahalo.

Chris
Kalai[8D]


----------



## neon007 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have had the pleasure of turning Koa once for a pen. Without a doubt it is my fav. My only problem is I cant find any good curly Koa like I turned. After seeing this bowl I am just speechless. Beautiful!!!


----------



## NavyDiver (Aug 15, 2007)

Beautiful work!  Are you going to be able to harvest any "Post-Hurricane" bowl and pen blanks? []


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 18, 2007)

What a beautiful job. One of the prettiest bowls I've seen with an absolutely exquisite shape.


----------



## Kalai (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words about the bowl, Eric we had the Hurricane, 2 earth quakes, and a sunami warning all in just a few days, I am glad nothing happend but I was thinking about all the downed trees I might be able to get, one time there was a wind storm in Kau where they grow a lot of Mac nut trees, well hundreds of trees were blown down and we were going like crazy to get all the wood before they burned it.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai[]


----------

